
Cheatsheet to LA tech incubators for LeanLA event - bootload
https://twitter.com/#!/Pv/status/167050211552800769
======
bootload
_"... Cheatsheet to LA tech incubators for tonight's @LeanLA event
--<http://t.co/Op3mLDED> #LeanStartup..."_

A tweet by @pv "Patrick Vlaskovits". The pdf file direct link is here ~
<http://t.co/Op3mLDED> Fascinating reading.

